# Nissan Titan Paint -- Rust???



## TitanGrl (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone have any issues with possible RUST spots coming through the paint. There is SO much, that I'm doubting it could possibly be rust. I do park outside, and under a tree. Problem is, I have NONE of these spots on any of the plastic, nor does my neighbors light colored vehicle have even ONE of these spots. I have at least 5,000 of these spots all over the hood, roof and down the sides (less down the sides). But not one on the front bumper, my drive way (which is concrete color). I'm taking it in MOnday to a detail shop and hope they tell me it's something other than rust, but being that it's rust color, I can't imagine what else it could be. Leaves are of course falling from the tree I park under, but it's DEFINITELY not sap, and like I said, my neighbor parks under the same tree, and her car is completely fine! 

Has anyone had any issues like this? I think I'm going to take some pictures of it, and hope SOMEONE can diagnose this for me.

Thanks so much!

Stacy


----------



## redviper98 (Jun 15, 2002)

Did you have any work done on the vehicle lately? I had some body work done on my 200SX after she got banged up, and the shop didn't cover the car when they were grinding. These tiny little rust spots showed up all over the roof and trunk from all the metal shavings that landed on the car. Just a thought.


----------



## TitanGrl (Nov 9, 2006)

redviper98 said:


> Did you have any work done on the vehicle lately? I had some body work done on my 200SX after she got banged up, and the shop didn't cover the car when they were grinding. These tiny little rust spots showed up all over the roof and trunk from all the metal shavings that landed on the car. Just a thought.



Thanks for the idea, but no. I couldn't make it to the detail shop today, so I have an appointment Friday. HOPEFULLY they'll tell me it's enviromental and I'll get a good coat of wax on it, and it'll be ok. I just can't imagine what this could be!

Thanks again, 

Stacy


----------



## redviper98 (Jun 15, 2002)

Hope it's covered...whatever it is!


----------



## TitanGrl (Nov 9, 2006)

The final result is that - the detail guy didn't know exactly, but I have to say, AGAIN they were well worth the mega dollars I had to pay to get the truck detailed. WOW!!! They got all the spots off, and it looks fabulous. Brand new!!! He said he really thought due to the placement of the spots, they were probably enviromental. Something from my tree, sprinkler system water, etc. Anyway, I'm going to watch it real careful since he got them all off, and put an awesome coat of wax on it, if it was from the inside, nothing will stop it, and it'll all come back soon. If not, then nothing should get past this coat of wax for a while.

Thanks!!!!

Stacy


----------



## a-1stlook (Mar 17, 2008)

*2004 Titan Paint Issues*

Yes I have the same problems my truck looks like it has freckles

I have a 2004 White XE Titan 4x4. This has been going on since day one, it gets detailed, clay barred and it just comes back it seems to be more prevalent in the winter with the road salt. 

I am sick of Nissan giving me the run around on this paint defect in fact they refused to log a trouble ticked at the manufactures 800 number when I filed an issue with this last year after being having to go through the whole mess again. And again it is back again this year. It is definitely something in the paint that was applied at the factory it is nothing environmental since my other cars, my neighbors cars would also have the same issue. 

The environmental excuse is a cop out from the manufacturer. I purchased my truck in December of 2004, that truck was manufactured in late 2003 so it sat outside someplace at various dealerships for 13 months. When I asked Nissan about that time if the defect or environmental issue could have happened during that period of time I got the cold shoulder from them and basically that is when they told me to go pound sand. 

If you like I can Post Pictures


----------

